# It's snowing!



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, I live just under 8000 feet and we have about inch or so. They're calling for 2-4".


----------



## Tindelsurf (Jul 13, 2009)

We're at 6500' and it's snowing there too. Minor accumulation on the roof-tops and in the grass

Loveland Ski Area :: Skiing Snowboarding Resort in Colorado :: Ski Snowboard Season Passes, Snow Report, Ski School Check out the chair 1 cam, I'm pretty sure it's current. The others are older shots from earlier in the month. 2 days until they start making snow!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

3 inches in breck evidently. Sun just came out and nuked all the stuff on the ground in Silverthorne.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

They should just start making snow right now! Woot Woot! I'm ready to go.


----------



## slickysticky (Feb 13, 2009)

3 to 6" in the forecast for loveland today into tomorrow, won't be long!!!!!!!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Mr. Right said:


> They should just start making snow right now! Woot Woot! I'm ready to go.


Loveland Ski Area :: Skiing Snowboarding Resort in Colorado :: Ski Snowboard Season Passes, Snow Report, Ski School

Check the site. Loveland is going to start blowing in two days!


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Oh Ive been staring at that page for about 2 weeks now lol. I can't wait. That's where I always ride.


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

couple weeks ago just above tline on there lifts it snowed about 6 to 7 inches, but of course the next day it was 80 degrees and it all melted


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> Loveland Ski Area :: Skiing Snowboarding Resort in Colorado :: Ski Snowboard Season Passes, Snow Report, Ski School
> 
> Check the site. Loveland is going to start blowing in two days!


They are actually starting today!!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah, Loveland is blowing snow right now. The race is on to see who opens first. Looks like this weather pattern is going to stick around for a bit. I may try one or two spots this weekend that always seem to get an abnormal amount of snow in the early season.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

FLuiD said:


> They are actually starting today!!


Good! Cant wait to get up there. Most of all I can't wait until lift 8 and the ridge are open.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2009)

Mr. Right said:


> Good! Cant wait to get up there. Most of all I can't wait until lift 8 and the ridge are open.


Fuck yeah, you said it.

I couldn't believe the snow on my ride to work this morning. At first it was a few flakes and I thought "nah, no one will believe me..." and then a few minutes later it opened up and looked like fuckin' Christmas Day. I've been totally stoked for riding the last few weeks, but also kinda bummed cause it feels like it's still an eternity before any good riding will happen, but fuck, now I'm more stoked than ever.


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

i envy all you coloradans


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

for u guys
 for me


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

Mr. Rights avatar is just... amazing! Damn thats one fine ass.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

little devil said:


> Mr. Rights avatar is just... amazing! Damn thats one fine ass.


 Well thank you I take a great picture.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2009)

I saw snow for the first time this season. 
it was snowing in castle rock. 
and loveland is blowing . 
what a good day. bring on the snow.



> Loveland is blowing snow right now


Go loveland.


----------



## Kanilas (Mar 28, 2009)

I hate you ALL. :thumbsdown:

Right now it's 97* with a low of only 70* tonight.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2009)

Kanilas said:


> I hate you ALL. :thumbsdown:
> 
> Right now it's 97* with a low of only 70* tonight.


Well, knowing Colorado it will probably be 80* again next week.


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

My dad said it was snowing at my place today, C470/Bowles. But since I work in Commerce Shitty, I didn't get to see any of it...


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Well thank you I take a great picture.


But that's your sister! Geez man :laugh:


----------



## baseline6 (Mar 12, 2009)

welll they wont start blowing in northern az till the 1st or 2nd week of october. i thought CO resorts dont open until thanksgiving?


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

tomtom88 said:


> My dad said it was snowing at my place today, C470/Bowles.


I live a mile east of C470/Bowles and my wife called to say the same thing. I love cold weather!



baseline6 said:


> i thought CO resorts dont open until thanksgiving?


Loveland and Arapahoe Basin almost always start blowing snow in Sept and unless it's a really warm fall, they try to open mid-late October. But the majority of the CO resorts don't open till mid November or early December.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

And to add to the openings, most resorts are open by the 2nd week of November. Some of the "destination" resorts open later as mentioned above.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Mr. Right said:


> But that's your sister! Geez man :laugh:


No I'm fairly sure that's my ass in that photo.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

BurtonAvenger said:


> No I'm fairly sure that's my ass in that photo.


Dammit Im gonna have to change it :laugh: You have a good surgeon BA.


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

Mr. Right said:


> Dammit Im gonna have to change it :laugh: You have a good surgeon BA.


Must have went to Trinidad!


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2009)

Haha. Trannydad.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

the temp was below freezing last night. when i came to the my moms house on sunday morning, it was 49 in the house, but she wouldn't let me turn on the heat :dunno:

you just made my day posting this! :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2009)

YOU GUYS ARE LUCKY! Still in the 70's and 80's here in wisconsin :[ im very jealous. Apparently the average day for the first flurries here is october 18th i think...not too long.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2009)

I'll be driving through CO probably on the first. Any chance I might be able to get a couple runs in somewhere?


----------



## EverBorN (Jul 21, 2007)

mxchamp004 said:


> YOU GUYS ARE LUCKY! Still in the 70's and 80's here in wisconsin :[ im very jealous. Apparently the average day for the first flurries here is october 18th i think...not too long.


I'm in chicago and it's 60's-70's lately weird? granite peak doesnt open till end of nov ='( there normally the first to get snow around our area, 2 months away =)


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

off Loveland forecast
Tonight: A 50 percent chance of snow showers. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 24. North northwest wind between 10 and 13 mph. New snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible.

Wednesday: Snow likely. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 34. North northwest wind around 8 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New snow accumulation of 6 to 10 inches possible.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Looks like snow through Thursday for the mountains. 6-12" tonight. It is possible that there will be a fair amount of spots where turns can be had by Friday. Even tomorrow. I think I am going on a recon mission Saturday early, before the warmup, to see how things are shaping up and maybe get a few turns.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Kill you will have to post pictures if turns are made


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I'll definitely pack my camera. Not sure if I am going to go on a solo mission, or invite some people along. I don't know if I want to share old "reliable" this early in the season.


----------



## Tindelsurf (Jul 13, 2009)

Loveland is making snow!

Arapahoe Basin Ski Area | Web Cams I can only imagine that a-basin has begun snowmaking too.


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

I have so many boners right now. I am pissed it is supposed to get hot this weekend though =(


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

Tindelsurf said:


> Loveland is making snow!
> 
> Arapahoe Basin Ski Area | Web Cams I can only imagine that a-basin has begun snowmaking too.


They posted on Twitter 1 hour ago that they were warming up the guns! The race to open is on!!!!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

FLuiD said:


> They posted on Twitter 1 hour ago that they were warming up the guns! The race to open is on!!!!


Haha! The whole "race to open" cracks me up. A buddy and I were talking about it last night. It's just a marketing gimmick. Loveland or A-Basin will announce an opening date and then the other will trump it. Finally, they'll both settle on the same date and then they'll start trumping each other on opening time. But, I'll admit, hearing about it does get you pumped up for the coming season!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Eh let a basin open the same day as loveland, keeps the crazies away from Loveland and makes it far more enjoyable.


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> Haha! The whole "race to open" cracks me up. A buddy and I were talking about it last night. It's just a marketing gimmick. Loveland or A-Basin will announce an opening date and then the other will trump it. Finally, they'll both settle on the same date and then they'll start trumping each other on opening time. But, I'll admit, hearing about it does get you pumped up for the coming season!


It isn't really a marketing gimmick. It literally is a race to see which mountain has enough snow to open up first- bragging rights. But you are right, they both always pussy out and come to a truce.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

AWNOW said:


> It isn't really a marketing gimmick. It literally is a race to see which mountain has enough snow to open up first- bragging rights. But you are right, *they both always pussy out and come to a truce*.


Hence why I say it's a gimmick


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Eh let a basin open the same day as loveland, keeps the crazies away from Loveland and makes it far more enjoyable.


Exactly  Loveland always has a better run ready on opening day too. The last opening day I went to at A-Basin the run was about 40 ft wide and about 1/2 as long as Loveland's, not to mention 1/10th the people. It's like a fucking gauntlet at A-Basin on opening day.


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

Which is exactly why I bought some 4 packs for early season and some late season POW from <3Land hopefully!


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> Hence why I say it's a gimmick


meh, it would be a gimmick if that was the plan all along. One of these years one of the resorts will be able to open up first and not have to call a "truce" as it gets out of control.


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

Mr. Right said:


> Exactly  Loveland always has a better run ready on opening day too. The last opening day I went to at A-Basin the run was about 40 ft wide and about 1/2 as long as Loveland's, not to mention 1/10th the people. It's like a fucking gauntlet at A-Basin on opening day.


Crazy thing is that people seem to think this is the best time to teach their 5 year olds how to ski.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

FLuiD said:


> Which is exactly why I bought some 4 packs for early season and some late season POW from <3Land hopefully!


It would have been so much easier to just buy a season pass....


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

I'll bet that they'll be open by the weekend of Oct 17th...Maybe even Oct 10th if it stays cold enough and this weather pattern keeps up. ~3 weeks till it's snowboard time!


----------



## yusoweird (Apr 6, 2009)

what about SLC???? anyone near there?


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Gnarly said:


> I'll bet that they'll be open by the weekend of Oct 17th...Maybe even Oct 10th if it stays cold enough and this weather pattern keeps up. ~3 weeks till it's snowboard time!


Wouldn't that be fucking nice!


----------



## baseline6 (Mar 12, 2009)

dude open in 3 weeks? u for real? that makes me so gealous! im currently trying to convince my GF that we should move to northern CO


----------



## TeamSR (Apr 22, 2009)

Screw you guys  

I won't see snow for another month or two MINIMUM. Fucking New York and it's crazy weather. We had night down into the 40's in July and now in Sept our nights aren't getting lower than the 60's... Fucking A


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2009)

TeamSR said:


> Screw you guys


Well, it's not really like we're going to see any serious riding any time soon.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

jabuhrer said:


> Well, it's not really like we're going to see any serious riding any time soon.


Yeah it'll be until Thanksgiving or so before most of terrain is open. But we will be on a chairlift and taking runs :cheeky4:


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

Well I got bored today and drove up to Abay real quick. Snapped a few shots of the WROD and Loveland pass, but server times out when trying to upload. Oh well. :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2009)

im going to vegas next week... 99 degrees... f that.

Baker got some snow (about the ski area) but its all gone again. CANT WAIT


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2009)

Cool. I've always wanted to ride Baker, it looks sweet.


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

Fuck dude. Im still wakeboarding. Going again tomorrow actually. Timberline has snow in the forecast for next tuesday i heard. As soon as their is enough for my board to slide i will be up there with some rails building kickers and such


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2009)

So I'm recently unemployed living in Ohio. I've pretty much got nothing going on aside from sending out resumes. Would it be unreasonable for me to drive to Colorado in a few weeks to get this season started? 

Looks like about a 19 hour drive. :thumbsup:? :thumbsdown:?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

jotate said:


> So I'm recently unemployed living in Ohio. I've pretty much got nothing going on aside from sending out resumes. Would it be unreasonable for me to drive to Colorado in a few weeks to get this season started?
> 
> Looks like about a 19 hour drive. :thumbsup:? :thumbsdown:?


Honestly, I wouldn't bother until mid-November at the earliest. It won't be worth the 19 hour drive to ride in the first couple of weeks of the season. There will only be a few runs open and they'll be packed.

Hopefully you'll find a job by then! Good luck man!


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2009)

Money being a factor and knowing no one in Colorado, this is made convenient by the fact that one of my roommates will be in Denver on business in late October. He's graciously agreed to let me crash in his hotel room. 

Unrelated and in case anyone was wondering, the job market kind of sucks. 70 jobs applied for, 4 call backs which lead to a total of 6 interviews, 0 job offers. In the top 3 candidates for one but didn't get it and the only candidate for another but they can't afford to create the position. Kind of makes you want to throw yourself down a mountain...on a snowboard...in September...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Just stay positive and stay diligent man! In my experience, it's usually when things look the bleakest for you that something works out.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2009)

Oh, I'm stayin' positive. Driving to Colorado on a whim in a few weeks.

Appreciate the encouragement.


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

You know where its not snowing? Washington! In seattle its 70 and sunny! Laemo Kablamo!


----------

